# What is Plug Type 'EU' - Corsair PSU



## patkim (Oct 26, 2015)

For Corsair PSU e.g. VS Series VS450  450 Watt Power Supply *(EU Plug)* and also in its detailed specs say <here >it mentions 'Plug Type' as 'EU'
What does that EU actually mean? Can anyone clarify please. Thx.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 26, 2015)

2 pin power plug instead of 3. No ground pin. Works though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 26, 2015)

European plug u fgt


----------



## patkim (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh! no earthing Pin.. But what about the back panel of PSU? Is this 'EU' Plug Type specification for the mains socket side plug or the back panel of PSU? Thx.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2015)

I think it's for the mains but still I've not received any such plug with corsair PSU. Corsair only packs US type 3 pin plugs [ should work fine on universal plug socket ] unlike Cm / Seasonic which ship psus with ey style 2 pin plug. For eu plug types earthing pin should be built into mains socket.


----------

